
OpenImageIO - ctrijueque
http://www.openimageio.org
======
ctrijueque
From the homepage:

OpenImageIO is a library for reading and writing images, and a bunch of
related classes, utilities, and applications. There is a particular emphasis
on formats and functionality used in professional, large-scale animation and
visual effects work for film. OpenImageIO is used extensively in animation and
VFX studios all over the world, and is also incorporated into several
commercial products.

------
aMayn
Could Oiio ImageCache somehow be used in combination with nginx for even
faster image serving?

